# Lecteur RSS



## pyrus69 (6 Août 2013)

bonjour,

Je suis perdu dans la jungle des lecteurs RSS gratuit (ou pas) pour ipad?
quelqu'un a t'il trouvé une perle?

merci


----------



## nifex (6 Août 2013)

Perso j'ai opté pour Feedly après la disparition du service de Google. Et j'en suis super content, j'ai même prit l'abonnement pro.

Très simple a utiliser et synchro entre iPhone, iPad et Mac...


----------

